# Coca-Cola Dodge A100



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's the Lindberg reissue of the Little Red Wagon with Coca-Cola decals. I decided to build this with the stock truck equipment instead of including the racing items. As such, we've got plain old steel wheels with dog dish hubcaps and the sedate stock engine with single exhaust. The kit doesn't come with any regular pedals, but I did have an extra set of foot pedals in my parts box. The rest of this was build box-stock. Here's the pics. 





































The doors do open










The underside










One final pic


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Awesome little van! Every once in a great while I'll still see one of these puttering down the road, always thought they were cute. Nice work on this one, it looks especially cool painted as a coca-cola truck.


----------



## Whitewarrior0000 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice !!


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

i love it :thumbsup:i have a built one of these that i am going to turn into a junker in the near future. if you would like a couple of cases of soda as accessories send me a message with your mailing address.
Manny


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the offer, Manny!

And thank you for the comments, everyone


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I received some fine Coca-Cola accessories from one of the fine members of this site and I had to post some updated pics of the truck with the accessories - thanks alot, JerseyJunker1. 










and now it looks like the truck is out for delivery...


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

That just made it even better...now it's perfect, I love it!


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

LOOKS GREAT!!!! glad you like them.


----------

